# Anyone having Ivf at Care Northampton



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi . I was just wondering if there is anyone having IVF in Northampton or had it there and have any sucess stories! I am due to start my 1st cycle in a couple of weeks.Any info please!


----------



## Victoria23 (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello

We are starting our first cycle of IVF at Care Northampton in a couple of weeks. Start with down reg drugs 2 weeks this Friday.

Good luck
Victoria


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

hi Victoria & Stacy,

just wanted to say good luck to you both for your IVF's from a fellow Northampton girl, I have heard great things about Roy Davies & his team, (despite the fact they wouldnt give me any funding!)

Love Lucy Lou xxxx


----------



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi. Congratulations Lucy Lou on your pregnancy!!!!!!!!!!!!
    HI Victoria,just wondered if you are paying privately or are having your 1st go on the NHS? We  are having are 1st go on NHS and are due to see a nurse to apply for funding in a couple of weeks then we need  to wait for a referal letter before we can  start? just wondered how long it took to get your referal letter back? thanks.


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Stacy,

Hi, sorry to butt in on your question to Victoria, we saw Dr Willis who applied for our funding on 29th April this year, they wrote to me at the end of July to say sorry no funding, which is the time scale we expected (12 weeks) once you have the funding in place i undstand it can all move quickly. We were given an indication from Dr Willis that we wouldnt get funding (you have to be trying for at least 2 years, but we didnt have 2 years to wait as the cancer may return) Northamptonshire PCT are a tight bunch and have very strict criteria (no previous children on either side) and also i think you need to have had all your blood tests done (HIV, rubella, clymidia test) before you can apply, but the nurse will discuss this with you.

You are given a chance to appeal,  if they turn you down, but by then we had a BFP so didnt bother!

Hope it all goes smoothly for you

Lots of love Lucy lou xxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

starting IVf at CARE in October (after our hols!)

I've been at the Gen Hosp for about 2 years trying IUI, having Lap & Dye etc before being referred to CARE but Mr Davies. We're doing our 1st under NHS funding. We applied through Dr Willis and heard back from Daventry PCT within about 8 weeks. All the PCTs have different criteria and I know that Daventry are very strict so we were lucky!

We're under Mr Mohammed at CARE who seems very nice. I'm just about to book up for injection training (Yuck!)

One thing from my experience and someone elses. Keep your own notes. they seem to be a bit 'slap' dash' on their record keeping. I've had a couple of occasions when things have not been recorded right and a friend of mine found that during her (successful) treatment she kept having to remind people of things that should have been in her notes like the changed drug regime on her second IVf and the fact that she was due to have ICSI rather than straight IVF. (This one happened while she was coming out of theatre!!)


Good luck to us all!

Cathy


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Just watch it Victoria... I was told by Mr davies that if you turn down NHs funding the first time you've basically burnt your boats and they won't consider you again. He said it cos you've proved you can afford to fund it yourself. His view was that if they're giving you something for free you might as well take them up on it. 

We feel like we've been waiting in the system for ages anyway. we could have paid to go private but I think we were a bit naive at the beginning and just assumed we had to go through the NHS channels first. The speed with which we've moved on since applying for funding seems very fast to us!

Cathy


----------



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi. Thanks for all your advice! 
Hi Cathy,Just wondered if you live in Northampton or Daventry as i Know different areas in Northants come under different PCT? 
We have been trying for 2 years.We have had 6mnths clomid due to the fact that i dont ovulate regularly. I had a lap & Dye 3 weeks ago and they found that both tubes were blocked.Only option now is IVF. I found out today that the earliest app to see Unis Willis is the 12th oct!!I cant believe the wait is that long! Then we have to wait for the funding letter to come back which could take weeks. We have had all our bloods done ie HIV etc so we are just waiting on this app.
What happens in the app with Mrs Willis? Is it just a case of sighning paper work?
Why is the process so long!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks Stacy & good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Stacy,

Yes, it took us months to see Unis Willis and that was after waiting months to see Roy Davies to see what he thought the next step should be after a failed attempt at IUI. And yes all you do is spend 2 minutes in the room answering a couple of questions and signing a form. That was after we found that Dr Willis was running an hour late! Enfuriating!!!

When we were there we complained about the time everything took to happen and Dr Willis did say that while we were waiting for the PCT decision we could book an appt with CARe for the initial consultation but she didn't recommend it as it meant they wouldn't have our papers etc. I remember that Mr D said that she likes to everything exactly by the book which can be slow. So we went ahead and arranged for the appt at CARE. When we had it, Mr Mohammed didn't have our paperwork but I was able to tell him everything he wanted to know and all he said was that we would have to wait to book up injection training until our papers arrived.

Booking up with CARE took a while too and in fact on the day we went for our first appt we also found out that we had got our NHS funding!

I don't know how you can make the appt with Dr Willis come any sooner - maybe ring CARE and explain and see what they suggest.

Glad you got some answers from your Lap & Dye. I have one blocked tube so they still wanted to do IUI on me first. We did one attempt but unfortunately my cervix is sooooo high they cant do it so IVf is the only alternative.

Good luck and keep in touch,

Cathy

PS I come under Daventry PCT.  We live in a tiny village near Daventry.
How about you?


----------



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Cathy.
We are waiting for our referal letter to Care to come through and then we are going to see them at end of sept or begin of oct. I cant belive we only see mrs willis to sign the paper work!!!!!!!!!!!!! We have an app with dr Davies on the 2nd sept why cant we sign the papers then and save everyone some time!!!!!!!!! 
We live in northampton so will be under Northants PCT. Do u just get one free go on the NHS?
We are trying to decide what to do for the best,if we wait for funding we will start treatment in January if there are no hold ups!(when we have funding etc) but if we forget the NHS and just go private we can start treatment in October!!
I want to be patient and wait till Jan because it is so expensive privately and i think the NHS should pay but on the other hand i am so fed up with having my life on hold and it is all i can think about!!! We can afford to go private but im worried because we dont know how many gos we will need! HELP!
Thanks for your advice
stacy


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi stacy,

I know just what you mean about life on hold etc!

If you go and see CARE in Sept/Oct why will you have to wait til Jan for treatment?

We went to see CARE at the end of June and were told that we could start anytime (we'd just had our NHS funding approved) although Mr Mohammed did say that we had to have injection training and wait for the drugs to arrive before we could begin which would realistically be an end of July/August start depending on my dates. What i mean is, that being NHs funded or not made no difference and hopefully you'll have been told if you've got funding by the time you go to CARE for your first appt.

For what its worth, my view is that as you've had to wait so long anyway a couple more months won't make much differenc in the grand scheme (we decided to have our hols in Sept, which was already booked, before doing the treatment when we got back). I really hope you only need one go at it , but just think if you need to go round again it will only have cost you one lot of your money and not two if you use NHs money the first time. AND then you can spend all the other money on baby things!!

Cathy


----------



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Cathy!
Thanks for your reply.The reason we need to wait till January to start treatment is because it will take that long to get NHS funding letter back after app with dr Willis.We cant start untill we recieve the letter! If we pay privately we should be able to start treatment in October. How many free go are u entitled too? I think its just one?
I know your right about waiting till Jan but not sure if i can!!!
Im a nanny and look after a babies full time which also includes going to playgroups etc with loads of pregnant women and new born babies! I dont think my job helps matters!
Good luck with your treatment
stacy


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Stacy,

we can only have 1 free go and Mr D said that if you choose to go private first you can't then go back and apply for NHS funding for a second go, so you might want to check that out with your PCT.

Having just spent a crappy weekend with all my friends and all their babies I don't know how you do your job! But good for you for keeping it together!

Cathy


----------

